# Overrun byt BGA. Please Help



## George02 (Jan 11, 2007)

As the title says, my newly setup 10 gallon tank is over-run by BGA.
A little background on the tank. I set it up as my drop/fry tank for guppies. I was planning on doing fishless cycling and then eventually adding plants to it.
So I started fishless cycle by adding ammonia and also Bio Spira. Well, the next day, my girlfriend decided to get some plants for that tank without telling me. So to make the long story short, I kept doing fishless cycling with a few plants in the tank including java moss. I also starting adding ferts to help the growth and using a 30watt light for 8 hours a day. So I was adding ferts and ammonia for fishless cycling every day. I know, I'm an idiot. I should have thought about what I was doing first.
Anyway, at first, I noticed this slimy stuff on java moss and figured it was just java moss growing, but now, the entire tank is over run. This slimy stuff is everywhere, on the gravel, glass all plants, sponge filter, everywhere. I tried removing it manually and it just comes back stronger.
I read posts on here that say a blackout for a few days will get rid of it, but won't this also kill the plants?

Please Help!.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Healthy plants will survive a blackout. Clean as much off manually before doing the blackout. Make sure to get your water parameters in check (N03 10ppm/P04 1ppm) to keep the BGA away.


----------



## George02 (Jan 11, 2007)

How long should I keep the lights off for?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

This site tells you how to go about doing a blackout... http://www.freewebs.com/aquariumplants/alqaeproblems.htm


----------



## George02 (Jan 11, 2007)

trenac thanks a lot for the link, great info.

I do have a couple more questions. From what I understand this bacteria spreads when there is a lack of Nitrogen. Well, my tank has a lot nitrogen in different forms: ammonia, nitrite and nitrate (the tank is cycling), so why would this happen? Maybe not enough plants? I only have 3 plants and some java moss.

Anyway, if I go the blackout path, do I keep adding ferts for the plants? I'm guessing not, because the lights will be off, so nutrients won't be consumed. Also, I can remove some of this stuff (and I have been doing it) from the glass and some from gravel, but it's very hard to remove it from java moss. Would I be better off remove all of the java moss just to be safe or just remove as much as I can?

If I go the erythromycin way(Petsmart sells maracyn). Will this kill the nitrifying bacteria and hurt the plants?

Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

BGA happens due to excess nitrates, phosphates along with some ammonia. Adding a lot of fast growers will help asorb all the above and also help cycle the tank much quicker. Actually if the tank is planted heavily enough there is no need to cycle.

During the blackout period you do not want to do anything to the tank (no peeking), it must stay completely dark for the full 5 days. It is best to remove all the Java moss if you cannot cut most of the BGA off of it.

I've used E-mycin to get rid of BGA initially and it did not hurt my plants or bio filter. If you have enough plants (which you don't) they are your bio filter.


----------



## George02 (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks a lot trena c. I did a 70% water change tonight and removed as much BGA as I could, and covered the tank with towels. Hopefully, this works.

Again, thanks for your help.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Anytime


----------



## George02 (Jan 11, 2007)

Well, 5 day black out; Water crystal clear. I hope it doesn't come back. I also added a few guppy fry to this tank a day after the blackout and they seem to be happy.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

:clap2: That's good to hear!


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

I know I jumped in a little late...but, BGA is a bacteria. If you use E.M. tablets it'll take care of it. Also, an increase in flow will help to prevent new growth


----------

